# Cannot Decide on a new home theater speaker setup



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all, first post on the forums 

I currently have $500.00 to spend on a speaker package, I already have a receiver that is capable of pushing entry level speakers, so all I need is a 5.1 package. 

My wife (she's the type that must have all the money to buy what she wants and will not finance if her life depended on it...) will not accept me paying $500.00 cash and putting another $500.00 on a credit card for the SV Sound MBS-01 package...

So... being the impatient husband and hating to have to save up another $500 I want to upgrade my dang theater system asap... 

I want the SV Sound package more than anything else, but having to wait 5 more months to save up another $500 is really bugging me 

So to my question... Would you guys recommend I wait another 5 months and save up the 1k for the MBS-01 package or is there another 5.1 system out there for $500 I can get right now that sounds almost as good as the MBS-01 deal...?

I live in a apartment at the moment so the living room is 15x20.
Onkyo TX-SR606
12 year old JBL floor, center, surround speakers
8 year old DCM 10in. subwoofer
52in Toshiba Rear Projection HDTV 720P
PS3 for blu-ray playback 

Thanks for any replies 

Mike


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

$500 will buy you a decent 5 speaker package. It will NOT buy you a 5 speaker and SUB package. 

So you have a few choices:

1. Buy the 5 speakers use your current sub) and save $ for a sub
2. Buy nothing for now and save the $500 more to get the opackage.

I can certainly understand not wanting to pay down $500 worth of credit card debt over 5 months at the sky high credit card interest rates.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

What do you see as the weakest link in your system right now? If the speakers are the weak link I would do as Toolatecrew suggests and get the speakers and save for the sub. If the sub is the weaker link, buy a new sub and save for the speakers. I think either is a better option than putting $500 into a lesser 5.1 system that you may want to upgrade again in 6 months.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would look around for some used speakers. For the $500 you can get some very nice speakers that would be on par with the SVS system. Keep your sub for now and just spend the money on the speakers save up for a sub and buy that later.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, what are you unhappy with in your current system that you're looking to change?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

What JBL speakers Do you have??? :huh:

You can sell them (ebay, Craigtlist, this or any other forum, etc.) plus the $500 you have ... and you probably will have the 1K or more (or at least close to it) an you can get the SVS system :yes:


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

I'm on the same page as your wife. The credit card should have a zero balance every month.

I'm also with the other folks on upgrading piece by piece. I'd suggest starting with a solid L and R set for your $.5k, and buying other pieces as you get funds available, but that also depends on your answer to the "what's the weakest link" question. Pawn shops can be a good place to look for used stuff.

I started with my stereo mains, then bought some cheap surrounds and used phantom center, then got a center that would keep up with the mains, then upgraded the surrounds, and finally got a sub.

And now I'm looking at DIYing some subs, but home remodeling takes priority.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies 

As for the weakest link in my current setup, it would have to be the JBL speakers. 

Here are the model numbers on them. They are really bad speakers...

Surrounds - TLX105 bookshelf JBL's

Center - All it says is JBL Center

Fronts - D315 JBL's

My main complaint with these speakers is the individual sound output. The fronts seem to over power the whole dang system, the center channel is really bad when watching movies..., I have to put the center channel on the av to +12db just to have some kind of vocals or the fronts over power them with music, sound effects, ect. 

I'm a novice when it comes to home theater speakers so will the SVS package blow my current setup out of the water? The SVS speakers have 4 bookshelf speakers, 1 center, and a beast of a subwoofer. Is it worth upgrading or should I just stick with my current setup?

Thanks.

Also can you guys give me some brands of 5 matching speaker packages that I can get for under $500? I see a couple people mentioned I'd be able to get a 5 speaker package without a subwoofer that would compare to the SVS package. Please let me know what you have in mind


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

If you're unsatisfied with the sound of cheap speakers, it doesn't make sense to buy more cheap speakers.

It seems like you have a limited budget for home theater. I see you living with the speakers you purchase for a long time. As painful as it will be, I suggest you hold off and save up to buy the SVS speakers you want. 

When my boys were young (c. 1980), I wanted to upgrade my stereo speakers. I saved for nearly a year to buy a pair of Infinity Qe's. They were ~$250 a pair. That's what you'll pay for SVS SBS-01's now! I could have bought cheaper speakers, but I'm glad I held out. I still have them and they sound pretty good!

Doug


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Speaker prices have not changed much nor has the quality compared to price. My mission 765s cost me $1800 pair and to get anything that sounds as good today I would still have to spend at least $1500. Speakers are like cars as soon as you take them home they depreciate, you can get a nice set of high end speakers for less than half of what they were worth when new. The advantage is that if they were taken care of they will sound just as good as when they were new as they really dont ware out.
I recently saw a set of Mission 765's for $400 on Criagslist that were in good condition.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

DougMac said:


> If you're unsatisfied with the sound of cheap speakers, it doesn't make sense to buy more cheap speakers.Doug


I agree 100% with Doug, either wait and buy all at once, or (my opinion) start with just a pair for your $500, ditch the center, and use phantom center. Or use one of your current mains as the center if possible. Or start with a center. It's all about compromise.

Speakers (IMO) have the greatest effect on the sound reproduced. EVERY speaker is a series of compromises, and it's up to you to decide what compromises your ears are willing to make.

As Tony said, used is a great way to get speakers, you can often find someone selling some speakers because they're moving, someone died, whatever, and they are just wanting them to go away, not trying to get top dollar out of them. And they're usually in perfect condition sonically, but may have cosmetic flaws. Another compromise. Check craigslist, local newspaper want ads, pawn shops, etc.

There are a few who seem to have unlimited funds for these toys, but for the majority, it's a stretch to get what we'd really like, and we usually end up compromising to keep the budget realistic.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Apollos said:


> Thanks for all the replies
> 
> As for the weakest link in my current setup, it would have to be the JBL speakers.
> 
> ...


After looking at the specifications ... I think that your weakest link is the center speaker (the model is called just "center") ... it has the worse frequency response 120Hz-20KHz :yes:

TLX 105 are acceptable (70HZ-20KHZ) and the D315 40Hz-20Khz with a 15" woofer :rubeyes:

It look to me (for what you posted) that you have not calibrated your system ... 



> ...*My main complaint *with these speakers *is the individual sound output*. *The fronts seem to over power the whole dang system*, the center channel is really bad when watching movies..., I have to put the center channel on the av to +12db just to have some kind of vocals or the fronts over power them with music, sound effects, ect.


I suggest you to take a look at the set up to get the best out of them, until you get your new speakers :yes:

If you want you can replace the speakers little by little ... a pair of front speakers to start (there was a good deal on audiogon for a pair of this  JBL L880  for 360/pr but you can check ebay, craiglist, etc.), then the rest of speakers. Do you have a sub??? ...



> ...Also can you guys give me some brands of 5 matching speaker packages that I can get for under $500? I see a couple people mentioned I'd be able to get a 5 speaker package without a subwoofer that would compare to the SVS package. Please let me know what you have in mind


The only system that I read the specifications (but can't tell if it will compare to SVS, but I'm sure it won't), but at least are the best on that price range are the  Onkyo HT-S5100 and HT-S4100


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

I've decided to hold out and wait a few months so i can get the svs package. 

Do any of you know if SVS has any home audio stores demoing their stuff? It really sucks not being able to listen to a system your really interested in and have to rely solely on a few reviews...


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, SVS has a liberal return program, so if you're not happy, they refund everything, except shipping, probably. If they have a forum, you could register there and see if there are any members with the speakers you're looking at in your area, who might be willing to let you have a listen. Your ears are the ones that matter in the end.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tenzip said:


> If I'm not mistaken, SVS has a liberal return program, so if you're not happy, they refund everything, except shipping, probably. If they have a forum, you could register there and see if there are any members with the speakers you're looking at in your area, who might be willing to let you have a listen. Your ears are the ones that matter in the end.


Even if you find somebody with the SVS system and listen to them ... it won't be the same if you hear them at your place where they'll be used :yes:

If you can, take advantage of their return policy ... I have never seen anybody making complaints after they got the SVS package, they're happy with got they got :yes:

P.S.: Did you read my post about the calibration??? ... that will make a difference until you get the new speakers :yes:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

salvasol said:


> It look to me (for what you posted) that you have not calibrated your system ...


I agree. The sensitivity of the speakers shouldn't be off by so much that you need 12db of gain on your center. What receiver are you using? It's possible you can do some work now to get better sound to hold you over until you get the SVS. 

I think you made the right choice in waiting.:T It killed me to wait as long as I did before I could pay for my first set of good speakers, but I've never been sorry. Had I bought something cheap, I would have always been looking forward to the upgrade instead of enjoying what I had.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

thxgoon said:


> ... Had I bought something cheap, I would have always been looking forward to the upgrade instead of enjoying what I had.


Well ... that's not exactly true :bigsmile:

But it won't be to often ... when the upgraditis gets you; it gets you. :yes: :whistling:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

salvasol said:


> Well ... that's not exactly true :bigsmile:
> 
> But it won't be to often ... when the upgraditis gets you; it gets you. :yes: :whistling:


Oh yes.. that's true. I upgraded my speakers two years ago and built my subs because of this nasty bug... Now I want to build different subs and try my hand at DIY speakers:wits-end:

At least I was happy with each system for a while though...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

thxgoon said:


> At least I was happy with each system for a while though...


And that's what it counts ...it doesn't matter if you're happy one week, one month, or years :yes:

Good luck with your DIY projects :T


----------

